# female betta tankmates?



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I've been gone for so long.
Amir and Horizon are doing great 
Havn't got the time to breed them yet though :/

But anyway,
I'm thinking of setting Horizon up in a 10 gallon tank with some other fish.
I know not to put goldfish and the like in the tank. But I was wondering what would be good tankmates.

I've thought about guppies and maybe an african dwarf frog.
Should I not do that, or is that okay?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, welcome back!  I would answer, but honestly, I have absolutely no idea. Sorry for the uselessness ):


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

haha, it's alright. Thanks for at least talking to me and welcoming me back.
How've you been?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, welcome back!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks ^^

I still need an answer to my question. :/


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm doing so-so, you? 

As a half-way sorta answer, I think an ADF would be okay, but I'm thinking it depends more on your bettas temperament. I've heard of bettas getting along with mollies, platys, guppies, neons, ect. ect. and being just fine, then I've heard of bettas killing everything in sight, without a second thought.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

right, but i've heard that female betta are more passive towards other fish. If i get guppies though, should i just get dull colored ones or can i get bright big ones cause the betta is a female?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I would probably say more dull-colored ones. While more passive, females are still pretty aggressive  Probably not a good idea to even let her have the idea of a new toy or treat.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

lol, alright.
I was also thinking of getting some feeder minnows and putting them in the tank with Otto (Goldfish). Since Dollie passed away he hasn't been himself. Real jittery and such.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't help you there  I kept two goldfish, and both died within a week. Had them in a one gallon bowl was my problem, but I've learned from my mistake. Good luck with them, though, and I'm sorry about the loss.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

1 gallon bowl!?!!??
D:

1 goldfish needs AT LEAST 10 gallons of water.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I know, I know!! I was, like, 7! And the guys at the pet stores said it would be okay ): I know now not to trust them, but back then... I just didn't.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

-curses pet store employees-


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have my females in with only other females a total of 6 in a 10 gallon tank. You could always do that. I have had a single male in with Fancy Tail Guppys, Neon Tetras, Glofish, Platys, Swordtails, and Otos, and Corys and never had a problem. I also have 5 Females right now in a 44 gallon with the same types as the above as well as Harliquin Rasboras.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright. So I guess I'll try it and see how it goes.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a cousin named Amir. 

I think females should be okay with guppies...and ADFs are fine, as long as you make sure they're eating.


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

You could put minnows in with your goldfish, but he might eat them xD Another goldfish would be fine, if you ask me. As for female betta tankmates, Im asking the same question, "Can you put an african dwarf frog in with a female betta".


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a Dalamation Mollie and a Rosey Red minnow in with my 5 females right now. They do great. As mentioned above, ive read that all of what Calmwaters added would be great tanks mates.


----------

